# Sinusoidal wave brushless motor controller



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

People complained KEB/KBS generated terrible noise at the starting-up,especially for hub motor.Because most of hub motors are based on sinusoidal waveform.But KEB/KBS is based on trapezoidal waveform control.That is why there is a noise for the combination of KEB/KBS controller and hub motor or spoked motor.
KLS controller is still supposed to work with sensored BLDC motor controller.The BLDC motor is based on three hall sensors.
Using fast SVPWM and FOC to achieve very high efficiency.
The user program is App type.
The APP software is based on Tablet with Android OS.A Z-TEK USB cable is required to do Auto_Identify function to drive the motor.Z-TEK USB cable is popular in Android OS Marketing.People can get it locally and easily.And customers complained the user program based on Win OS can not be connected well.This problem will not happen on Android OS.The updating frequency for Win OS is too fast.To be honest,we can not catch up it.

The different motors have different features and parameters.People need to do a auto_Identify to update all the related parameters in the controller to match the motor you are using.People don't have to try 36 combinations one by one to find the correct one to run the motor.


----------

